# P22A3



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is for 2010-2015 Chevrolet Express, Silverado 2010-2015 GMC Savana, Sierra Equipped with 6.6L Duramax™ Diesel Engine (RPO LGH and LML), but I thought it may help in understanding anyways. I am not a diesel person by any means though:
https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2014/MC-10138701-9999.pdf


----------

